#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Встреча форумчан прошла в столице Америки

## Yeshe



----------

Aion (15.04.2019), PampKin Head (15.04.2019), sergey (14.04.2019), Won Soeng (13.04.2019), Алексей Е (17.04.2019), Алексей Л (14.04.2019), Алик (17.04.2019), Антарадхана (18.04.2019), Ануруддха (14.04.2019), Аньезка (18.04.2019), Владимир Николаевич (13.04.2019), Пема Дролкар (16.04.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (14.04.2019), Шавырин (13.04.2019), Юй Кан (13.04.2019)

----------


## Шавырин

> 


Вот не написали-бы Вы, что это столица Америки ...

Я бы подумал, что это вы в слободе Германа Стерлигова находитесь *  :Smilie: 


* Без обид )

----------

Won Soeng (13.04.2019)

----------


## Yeshe

Ну это такое оформление отеля. На самом деле все было гораздо драматичнее  :Smilie:

----------

Won Soeng (13.04.2019), Владимир Николаевич (14.04.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (14.04.2019), Шавырин (13.04.2019)

----------


## Yeshe



----------

Aion (15.04.2019), Won Soeng (13.04.2019), Владимир Николаевич (14.04.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (14.04.2019)

----------


## Yeshe

и знакомая макушка... (не бейте фотографа)  :Smilie: 
Доказательство, что столица Америки

----------

Aion (15.04.2019), Won Soeng (13.04.2019), Владимир Николаевич (14.04.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (14.04.2019), Шавырин (13.04.2019)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Год назад я бы к вам присоединилась)))

----------

Yeshe (02.05.2019)

----------


## Аньезка

Портланд (Орегон) эстафету принял!

----------

Aion (18.04.2019), PampKin Head (19.04.2019), Yeshe (02.05.2019), Алик (18.04.2019), Амар (18.04.2019), Антарадхана (18.04.2019), Ануруддха (18.04.2019), Владимир Николаевич (18.04.2019), Шавырин (18.04.2019), Шенпен (18.04.2019), Юй Кан (18.04.2019)

----------


## Шавырин

> Портланд (Орегон) эстафету принял!


 По-ходу, Ersh "пошёл по-рукам"  :Smilie:

----------

